# What group



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

What is the group on the latest o2 tv advert


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

As in that perform the song?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Midlands Detailing said:


> As in that perform the song?


Yes please :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Foster the People - Pumped up Kicks


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

The track called "Torches" is much better IMHO.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Cheers it's the right group on the advert but not the group I am looking for I heard some music at work it sounded like this group. *Start was whistling the the singer was singing to some girl trying to get her back to his place *sounded so much there style


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Got it


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Midlands Detailing said:


> The track called "Torches" is much better IMHO.


The track called 'Torches' . Foster the People's album is called torches but I can't find a track called that.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The track called 'Torches' . Foster the People's album is called torches but I can't find a track called that.


Sorry, "I would do anything for you" from the Album "Torches"


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I hunted out the theme to the Nissan Juke and Sweet child of mine from John Lewis add because I liked em


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/artist/The_Polyphonic_Spree?feature=watch_video_title
Still love the Spree's Light and Day from the Sainsbury's ads.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Young Folks is a great tune, it's on one of the top gear CD's.

Someone I used to detail for actually had it as their doorbell. :lol:


----------

